# King Sights



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

These are the sights I bought for the RIA:








I purchased the King-Tappin Combat Sights. I have never used King sights before but I have heard good things about them. Regards, Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Keep us in the loop Richard after you get them installed and how you like them after a trip to the range. Good luck.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Richard said:


> I purchased the King-Tappin Combat Sights. I have never used King sights before but I have heard good things about them. Regards, Richard


I've got similar sights on my 45 and they're great. Mine are Millett's, in the pic they're the 2 on the right.


----------

